
Ask HN: What is the most valuable certificate (exam) you've accomplished? - RicCo386
Either in terms of getting hired (promoted), or in terms you learned most? In IT.
======
autotune
RHCSA has probably been the most useful in terms of applied knowledge, while a
few various AWS certs (associates, sysops) have been valuable in terms of
being a consultant at an AWS Partner. I've found being able to demonstrate
knowledge through experience by completing personal and professional projects
to be more valuable long term though.

------
Mz
Certificate in GIS, though not really for the reasons you list. I value the
knowledge it gave me. I value more the drugs it got me.

Bedridden homemaker needs good drugs: "Clearly, she's a hypochondriac and
addicted to antibiotics. No, bitch."

Same woman, different scenario:

Newly diagnosed with CF, borrows $19k to go to a summer tech boot camp: "Sure,
honey, what drugs do you usually prefer? Here, let me tack on a few more for
good measure."

Still alive nearly 15 years later.

------
jlgaddis
The "most valuable" one for me would have been the (Cisco) CCNP.

At a previous employer, though, we would get a raise for earning various
certifications so I took a bunch of them that I wouldn't normally have taken.
Most were worth at least a $1000 (USD) raise (added to my salary) and some
(i.e. CCNP) were worth much more.

------
fegu
Microsoft certified professional (MCP) in Visual Basic 6 in 1999, no longer
offered. Made a lot of money on that one.

~~~
sharmi
You or Microsoft?

